# لييييييييييييييه يا زمن



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
موضوعنا انهارده يمكن مختلف شويه 
ليه ديما بيكون فى حياتنا حزن 
ليه ديما بنحب ناس ونكون عايزين الصداقه او الحب ده يستمر إلى الابد 
وتيجى اشياء تلغبط كل حاجه 
ليــــــــــه 
هل ده غلط مننا 
ولا غلط من الاخرين
فى انتظار اراؤكم
من كتابتى بردوا :t30:​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 أغسطس 2009)

اقولك يا يا يبنى 

مفيش حاجه بتبقى للابد الزمن دة 

السبب::::::: كل حاجه سواء الناس الظروف البيئه كل حاجه ليها جخل بس الاكثريه

البشر يا بنى 

بص مشعاوزة اديك قصيدة تلوقتى واوعظ

بس بجد هى بنظرى    ان كل طرف متسبب فى الحزن

واكثرهم الانسان لانه هو الا بييصنع كل شئ بايديه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن 
بس ما اعتقدش انى الانسان ده هو اللى بيكون السبب فى كل شىء 
بمعنى انى الانسان ده على طول هو اللى غلط 
طيب لو تصرف الشخص ده سليم وبيحب الخير لكل الناس 
وفجأه يلاقى بعض الناس بدأ ينسحب من حياته 
او بمعنى بدأ يبعد عنه وتصرفاته بدأت تتغير 
يبقى ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## zezza (29 أغسطس 2009)

الصراحة مش عارفة يا كوكو ايه اللى بيحصل 
بتكون مرتب لحياتك حاجة و الدنيا بامبى بعدين تحصل حاجة تسود الدنيا فى عينك و كل اللى كنت مرتبله راح 
و تلاقى نفسك حزين لدرجة ساعات الانسان بيتمنى الموت او يفتكر نفسه فى كابوس و ان اللى بيحصل ده مش حقيقى و كمان شوية يحصل 

انا بقيت مؤمنة 1000000% بمقولة ان الزمن غدار 
ده غدار و 100 غدار كمان و مالوش امان 

معلش سودها و بقت اكتئاب خالص بس هى دى الحقيقة 
الغلط من الزمن 
*بس اكيد برضه ربنا مرتب لنا الاحسن*
ربنا يفرخ قلبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

اللى بيحصل يا زيزا 
انى فى ناس بتحقد على غيرها وبتتمنى انه يدمر 
وده سبب 
مع انى مش بأمن انى فى حاجه اسمها حسد 
اذا كان على الحزن مافيش اكتر منه 
ياريته كابوس وينتهى 
فعلا الزمن غدار 
نفسى اعيش يوم من غير حزن 
يوم واحد بس مش طالب اكتر 
ونعمه بالله 
شكرا على مشاركتك​


----------



## youhnna (29 أغسطس 2009)

*كوكو
لما سئل فرعون ابونا يعقوب
كم هى سنو حياتك؟
رد عليه
120 ايام قليله ورديئه
نعم الايام مليئه بالضيقات والالالم والاحزان
نعم هناك بعد الصديق وغدر اللئيم وجرح الحبيب
انها الطبيعه الحسوده فى الانسان
وكثيره هى بلايا الصديق 
لكن
من جميعها ينجيه الرب​*


----------



## eriny roro (29 أغسطس 2009)

هو ممكن يكون لعيب مننا بس احنا لما بنحب مبنفكرش فى اى حاجة
كل تفكيرنا بيكون فى الحبيب بس  بنكون عايشين اجمل مشاعر ومش بنحاول نفكر ان الظروف ممكن تدمر المشاعر الجميلة دى وتنهيها
وساعات كتيييييييييير بيكون فى الظروف اللى حوالينا سواء فرق التعليم او المستوى  وكل ده بيلغبط كل حاجة
مرسى يا كوكو الموضوع حلو قوى 
ده كان رايى  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *كوكو​*
> *لما سئل فرعون ابونا يعقوب*
> *كم هى سنو حياتك؟*
> *رد عليه*
> ...


 
شكرا ليك يا يوحنا على مشاركتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> هو ممكن يكون لعيب مننا بس احنا لما بنحب مبنفكرش فى اى حاجة
> 
> كل تفكيرنا بيكون فى الحبيب بس بنكون عايشين اجمل مشاعر ومش بنحاول نفكر ان الظروف ممكن تدمر المشاعر الجميلة دى وتنهيها
> وساعات كتيييييييييير بيكون فى الظروف اللى حوالينا سواء فرق التعليم او المستوى وكل ده بيلغبط كل حاجة
> ...


 
طيب ايه العمل بعد كده 
ناخد الامور على حالها ونقول ده العادى 
ونعيش حياتنا فى حزن 
حرام بجد 
فين الفرح :11azy:
وحشنى اوى ​


----------



## youhnna (29 أغسطس 2009)

*كوكو هقولك حكايه مضحكه حصلت معايا
وانا فى الجيش فى يوم ما انهمكت فى الشغل من6 صباحا للساعه 4 بعد الظهر
المهم جعت اوى دورت على اكل مفيش
كنا زارعين جنب المكتب حته ارض خس والخس طلع بسبب قله الميه طعمه مر
قلت مش مهم اشوف خسايه كبيره هتكون مرارتها قليله نسد الجوع لحد تعيين العشا
انا وواقف جنب شجره موز ببص على الخس اختار لمع فى عينى لون اصفر وسط ورق الشجره
طلعت سوباطه موز مستويه على شجرتها طعمها احلى من العسل
نفسك تفرح هتفرح صدقنى
الله اللى بدل مراره الخس بحلاوه الموز
هيبدل اكيد حزنك لفرح
بص لما تملكه من نفسك واهلك ومنزلك وعلاقاتك وتامل قليلا من حولك الذى لايملك مثلك
هناك بالتاكيد اوجاع بشر اكثر كثيرا من وجعك
اشكر الرب وهو سيفرح قلبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *كوكو هقولك حكايه مضحكه حصلت معايا*
> *وانا فى الجيش فى يوم ما انهمكت فى الشغل من6 صباحا للساعه 4 بعد الظهر*
> *المهم جعت اوى دورت على اكل مفيش*
> *كنا زارعين جنب المكتب حته ارض خس والخس طلع بسبب قله الميه طعمه مر*
> ...


 
عندك حق 
يمكن حزنى اقل من ناس تانيه 
وظروفى احسن منهم 
شكرا ليك على قصتك الرائعه ورسالتك الجميله 
ربنا يفرح قلوبنا جميعا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

فى انتظار اراء اخرى ​


----------



## sosana (31 أغسطس 2009)

بص يا كوكو انا في جملة اتقالتلي و انا فعلا مع الوقت بدأت اؤمن بها اوي
هي " دوام الحال من المحال"
اعتقد ان صعب اوي ان الانسان بفضل طول حياته فرحان مع الوقت هيزهق ومش هيحس بالفرح
والعكس برده لو فضل زعلان ممكن يموت من الزعل و هتبقى حياته صعبة اوي 
فان الحياة يبقى فيها فرح و حزن ممكن يكون ده من رحمة ربنا علينا و حبه للانسان
و زي مانت قلت ان فعلا ساعات احنا بنغلط في حاجات تخلينا في حالة حزن
بس برده مهما زعلنا بنفرح تاني
ميرسي اوي يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل اوووووووي ده
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروووورك ياسوسنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Mena (31 أغسطس 2009)

*لية يازمن تغدر بيا وانا صاحبك 

اعز الناس على قبلك مش بتخلى من جرحك 

يازمن هو الغلط منى ولا منك 

موضوع كميل ياكوكو حقيقى مفيش حد بيخلى من غدر الزمن 

والانسان الطيب فى الزم دة للاسف بيتعب 


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يامينا 
وعلى مشاركاتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة ياكيرو احيانا احنا بنرسم دنيا لنفسنا ومش بنرضي باي تغيير بسيط فيها

ولو اتغيرت حاجة بسيطة في اللي احنا مخططينه بتبقى نهاية العالم

يعنى انا مصاحب حد وهو في احلامي معايا لحد ما اموت يبقى مينفعش نفترق

حجزت رحلة مينفعش تتلغي او قررت ادرس حاجة معينة مش هرتاح لو ربنا دخلى كلية غيرها

والحل _يكفي اليوم شره_ولاتهتم بالغد لان الغد يهتم بما لنفسه_
_(افرحوا في الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا)

يعنى ماوسعش احلامي اوي مع الناس اللي بحبهم ومقبلش التنازل عن الاحلام دي بمعنى تانى عيش اللحظة

وبعدين اي حاجة ربنا بيدهالنا دي وديعة شايلها عندنا مينفعش نبكي ونصرخ ونتألم لما ربنا يطلب وديعته

اسفة للاطاله ياباشا

بس بجد موضوع عجبنى جدا لاننا بقينا شباب محبط ومكتأب وحزين على طول

صحيح الدنيا بتيجي علينا في حاجات كتير بس كفاية ان ربنا معانا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2009)

> يعنى ماوسعش احلامي اوي مع الناس اللي بحبهم ومقبلش التنازل عن الاحلام دي بمعنى تانى عيش اللحظة


 
المشكله يا يوستيكا 
اننا بنتمنى حاجات صغيره اوى 
بس هتغير مجرى حياتنا 
يمكن ده بالنسبه لتفكيرنا 
بس اكيد ربنا عارف ايه اللى ممكن يسعدنا وايه اللى ممكن يحزنا 
واكيد كمان هو عارف الصالح لينا 
ربنا يعطينا نعمه الشكر على اى حال 
ميررررسى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام بمحبة لشخصك الحلو يا أحلى أخ حلو*
*في الحقيقة انت تطرقت لموضوع في منتهى الأهمية فعلاً ، **والمشكلة متشعبة وليست لها منظور واحد لأن الإنسان تتحكم فيه عدة مؤثرات ، منها التربية والمزاج الشخصي وتقلب الفكر والمزاج والطموح ورغباته الخاصة وأحلامة الشخصية وتغيره من مرحلة لأخرى ، وعلاقته مع نفسه ومع الله التي تنعكس بالتالي على علاقته بالآخرين !!!*

*ففي أحيان كثيرة يتغير الإنسان في معاملاته مع الآخرين عن دون قصد أو بقصد ، عن دون قصد بسبب ظروفه الخاصة كانتقاله من مكان لآخر بسب عمله أو مدرسته أو انتقاله من مرحلة لمرحلة اخرى وبالتالي تتغير أفكاره وطموحه ويتبدل الزملاء ويتم أهمال الأصدقاء قد تصل لعدم الاهتمام باتصالاتهم أو السؤال عليهم وربما يجرحهم عن دون قصد ، والبعض يحافظ على صداقته مع الآخرين ، والبعض يتناساها ويدوس على أصدقاءه أو يثير حنقه الشديد عليهم وهكذا ... الخ الخ*

*أما رفض الأصدقاء عن قصد فيأتي عن طريق الطموح أو أهماله الآخرين يا أما بسبب عائق نفسي مثل الحسد (( مش الحسد المغيب او السحري كما في اعتقاد البعض بل الحسد الذي يثير الغيرة والحقد على الآخر  )) من تقدم الآخر أو وصوله لمرتبه عملية او فكرية او اجتماعيه أعلى منه !!! أو بسبب أنه يرى الآخر أفضل في أي شيء أو عنده مواهب لا يملكها فيبدأ أن يثير حنقه ويغضب فيخونه أو يأذيه بأي شكل !!! وهذا بسبب انه لايقدر أن يتصالح مع نفسه أو يقنع بها أو يحاول ان يتغير ويتقدم للأمام بل يغير ويحقد ... الخ
لأن هناك غيرة حسنة وغيرة مرة ، لأن الغيرة الحسنه تدفع الإنسان في أن يرى الحسن اللي في أخيه ويحاول أن يصل إليه وأن يتغير للأفضل ، أما الغيرة المرة ، هو الحنق على أخيه ومحاولة أسقاطة باي شكل من الأشكال أو هدمة تماماً !!!*

*عموماً مش لازم يكون الإنسان نفسه من يخطأ في حق صديقة أو يتسبب في حنقه لعليه بل ممكن أن الآخر هو الذي يتغير ويرفض الصداقة والمحبة لأسباب كثيرة كما ذكرنا بعضها ، ولكن ينبغي أن نحفظ قلوبنا بالمحبة مهما كانت الأسباب والمعوقات ونتذكر صلواتنا التي نرفعها لله في النهاية " واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا " *

*حقيقي اجدت في اختيار الموضوع ولأنه موضوع متشعب وكبير كان صعب اتطرق لكل نقطه فيه بالتفصيل ولكن اعتقد اني وضحت فقط الصورة في عجالة سريعة جداً ولك ولكل من يشارك ان يعلق ويتوسع في المناقشة ويظهر من وجهة نظرة وأحساسه ما هي المعوقات وراء حقد الزملاء أو الأصدقاء !!!

**أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جنب العواطف  لازم الواحد يشغل عقله
بعدين اللي غدر فيك هو اللي خسر مش احنا
وميرسي عالموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

aymonded قال:


> *سلام بمحبة لشخصك الحلو يا أحلى أخ حلو*
> 
> *في الحقيقة انت تطرقت لموضوع في منتهى الأهمية فعلاً ، **والمشكلة متشعبة وليست لها منظور واحد لأن الإنسان تتحكم فيه عدة مؤثرات ، منها التربية والمزاج الشخصي وتقلب الفكر والمزاج والطموح ورغباته الخاصة وأحلامة الشخصية وتغيره من مرحلة لأخرى ، وعلاقته مع نفسه ومع الله التي تنعكس بالتالي على علاقته بالآخرين !!!*​
> *ففي أحيان كثيرة يتغير الإنسان في معاملاته مع الآخرين عن دون قصد أو بقصد ، عن دون قصد بسبب ظروفه الخاصة كانتقاله من مكان لآخر بسب عمله أو مدرسته أو انتقاله من مرحلة لمرحلة اخرى وبالتالي تتغير أفكاره وطموحه ويتبدل الزملاء ويتم أهمال الأصدقاء قد تصل لعدم الاهتمام باتصالاتهم أو السؤال عليهم وربما يجرحهم عن دون قصد ، والبعض يحافظ على صداقته مع الآخرين ، والبعض يتناساها ويدوس على أصدقاءه أو يثير حنقه الشديد عليهم وهكذا ... الخ الخ*​
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ايمن 
وعلى مشاركتك فوق الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> جنب العواطف لازم الواحد يشغل عقله
> بعدين اللي غدر فيك هو اللي خسر مش احنا
> وميرسي عالموضوع


 
عندك حق
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ارووجه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## CH Dragon (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الحياه افراح و برضه   الحياه احزان
​ 


> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> موضوعنا انهارده يمكن مختلف شويه


:smil16: جيت على الجرح:36_1_4:


> ليه ديما بيكون فى حياتنا حزن



علشان الحياه تستمر


> ليه ديما بنحب ناس ونكون عايزين الصداقه او الحب ده يستمر إلى الابد


علشان من حقنا نحلم :36_1_50:


> وتيجى اشياء تلغبط كل حاجه


علشان من حق الزمن يبوظ احلامنا اللي كنا بنحلمها السطر اللي فات
:070104~242:


> ليــــــــــه
> هل ده غلط مننا


لا اكيد مش مننا لو بطلنا نحلم نموت
:090104~384:


> ولا غلط من الاخرين



ولا من الاخرين ده من الزمن اللي مش عاوزنا نحلم

:crying:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع شائك ومثيلر للجدل اوي يا كوكو مان

بس انا برائي كل انسان يصنع فرحوااا او حزنوااا بايدوو

ام الشخص الي بيكون في حالة نعة دائمة مع ربنا يسوع  مستحيل م يكونش في حالة فرح وسلام دائمين
بس كمان هو لازم يحافظ على هذه النعمة والوزنة المعطاة له حتى تستمر وتكبر وتجيب ثمار كبيرة ليه وللاخرين
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع



اما أختيارنا كان خاطئ

أو فيه ناس وضعت وقيعه

أو فيه ظروف بتجد على الانسان​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> موضوع شائك ومثيلر للجدل اوي يا كوكو مان​
> 
> بس انا برائي كل انسان يصنع فرحوااا او حزنوااا بايدوو​
> ام الشخص الي بيكون في حالة نعة دائمة مع ربنا يسوع مستحيل م يكونش في حالة فرح وسلام دائمين
> بس كمان هو لازم يحافظ على هذه النعمة والوزنة المعطاة له حتى تستمر وتكبر وتجيب ثمار كبيرة ليه وللاخرين​


 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا مورا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للموضوع الرائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروووك يا النهيسى 
وعلى مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
> موضوعنا انهارده يمكن مختلف شويه
> ليه ديما بيكون فى حياتنا حزن
> ليه ديما بنحب ناس ونكون عايزين الصداقه او الحب ده يستمر إلى الابد
> ...



*"ثَمَرُ الصِّدِّيقِ شَجَرَةُ حَيَاةٍ، وَرَابحُ النُّفُوسِ حَكِيمٌ"​*
*بقيت احب المواضيع اللى بتكتبها بنفسك يا كوكو وطمعانه فى الزياده 
بص بقى بالنسبه للحب والصداقه  هما عباره عن بذور بنزرعها وبيشترك فى رعايتها طرفين لو الاتنين اهتموا بزرعتهم هتكبر وترعرع وتدوم وتثمر لكن لو حصل ان طرف منهم او الطرفين اهمل فى دوره هتدبل وتموت بسرعه
الغلط دايما مننا ومتصدقش اللى بيلوم على الظروف او الدنيا او الناس او اى شماعه تانيه بنعلق عليها دايما فشلنا
ميرسى مره تانيه 
موضوع بجد جميل
ومتابعه معاك باقى الاراء *


----------



## monmooon (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا كوكو 
بس انا عاوزة اقول حاجه 
احنا اللي بنحب نعيش في الحزن لو كل موقف هيعدى علينا ونعيش في كئابه ايام وليالي  يبقي مش هتعيش في الفرح ابداً لكن لو الموقف اخد وقته وعدا وبعديها حاولت تنسي هتلاقي الدنيا كويسه وهتفرح 
يمكن يكون رأى بسيط علي ادى 
لكن ربنا يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو *
*بس بحس انه ساعات بتختلط معايير بين الحب والصداقه *
*ثانيا بتجي حاجات تتلغبط بيرجع لكذا عامل يا بيكون اختيارنا للاشخاص دا كان خطا من الاول وماادركناش دا غير بعد وقت طويل *
*او لانه الانسان بطبعه يميل للحزن والزعل ولما بيكون في محبه حقيقه بجد بتعدي كل الظروف الصعبه *
*عشان كده انا راي انه الغلط بيرجع للطرفين في الوقت دا عشان مقدروش يحافظوا علي صداقتهم او حبهم*

*متابعه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *"ثَمَرُ الصِّدِّيقِ شَجَرَةُ حَيَاةٍ، وَرَابحُ النُّفُوسِ حَكِيمٌ"​*
> 
> *بقيت احب المواضيع اللى بتكتبها بنفسك يا كوكو وطمعانه فى الزياده **
> بص بقى بالنسبه للحب والصداقه هما عباره عن بذور بنزرعها وبيشترك فى رعايتها طرفين لو الاتنين اهتموا بزرعتهم هتكبر وترعرع وتدوم وتثمر لكن لو حصل ان طرف منهم او الطرفين اهمل فى دوره هتدبل وتموت بسرعه
> ...


 
ميرسى يا دونا على تشجيعك 
وعلى رأيك المميز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا كوكو ​*
> _*بس انا عاوزة اقول حاجه *_
> _*احنا اللي بنحب نعيش في الحزن لو كل موقف هيعدى علينا ونعيش في كئابه ايام وليالي يبقي مش هتعيش في الفرح ابداً لكن لو الموقف اخد وقته وعدا وبعديها حاولت تنسي هتلاقي الدنيا كويسه وهتفرح *_
> _*يمكن يكون رأى بسيط علي ادى *_
> ...



رأى جميل يا مون مون 
المطلوب مننا مانسلمش للحزن علشان نقدر نعيش 
ونكمل حياتنا لاكن لو سلمنا يبقى مش هنقدر نعيش 
ميررررسى على مروورك 
ومشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو *
> 
> *بس بحس انه ساعات بتختلط معايير بين الحب والصداقه *
> *ثانيا بتجي حاجات تتلغبط بيرجع لكذا عامل يا بيكون اختيارنا للاشخاص دا كان خطا من الاول وماادركناش دا غير بعد وقت طويل *
> ...


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ميرو 
وعلى مشاركتك المميزه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*عارف ليه يكوكو علشان احنا بعدنا عن ربنا الترنيمة بتقول ويشوف فيا العالم رسمك لما انظر يايسوع بعنيك 

زمان كنا بنحط ربنا بينا وبين الحاجة وبنقولة لتكن مشيئتك انت اعمل واتصرف انت يارب 

لاننا عارفين ان كل الاشياء بتعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الرب 

دلوقتى بقى بق العكس بنقوله معلش يارب خليك انت انا عارف مصلحتى فين كويس 

انا مواهبى وقدراتى وامكانيتى توهلنى انى اختار صح لنفسى 

اقولك على موقف حصل معايا من خمس سنين 

يوم مظهرت نتيجتى وبابا صمم انى ادخل تربية بعد ما فتنى طب وكان قدامى كل الكليات وكان نفسى فيها 

بس بابا رفض بشدة وقتها كرهت نفسى والحياة وحولت انى اسقطت باى طريقة علشان مش حابة الكلية 

وكان ربنا ليه مواقف بجد مش قادرة انساها المادة الى كنت اعند ومازكرهاش اجيب فيها تقدير وكنت بعمل بكل جهدى ان مجبش تقدير نهائى فى الكلية وصممت انى اخلى بابا يندم انه دخلنى الكلية دى وقولت ايام هتضيع من عمرى وخلاص

ولما اتخرجت بقى كل همى ادور على شغله تانى غير التدريس ولفيت فى كتير شركات وبنوك وسينما دينية وحاجات كتير 

ولما جتلى المدرسة قولت اجرب 

ومعرفتش وقتها غير ان ربنا كان شايفنى  مش هنفع غير فى المجال وندمت على كل لحظة قضيتها بعيد عن المزاكرة وبعند فى نفسى 

وفعلا انا مينفعش اكون غير مدرسة وكفايه عليا حب الطلبة ليا ده بالدنيا وعوضنى عن حاجات كتير لو كنت اشتغلت فى مجال تانى مكنتش لقيتها ولا حسيتها 

اسفة انى طولت بس الموضوع شدنى وفكرنى باحاجات 

مرسية يكوكو لطرحة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

عندك حق يا انجى 
ربنا شايف لينا الافضل 
بس احنا عايزين ننفذ اللى احنا عايزينه 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

صدقنى اخى الحبيب كوكو
الحزن والألم هما بهار الحياة
ومن يستطيع التغلب عليهما يستحق تلك الحياة
والطبيعة البشرية المتقلبة والطامعة عامل اساسى
فى كلتى الحالتين بالاضافة للقدر وحكمة الرب فى ذلك
كما ان للظروف المحيطة اثر فعال هى الاخرى 
فليس كل ما يتمناة المرء ينالة دون عناء 
وما علينا الا ان نقبل الحياة بمرها قبل حلوها
وبأتراحها قبل افراحها حتى نستحق مجد اسمة القدوس
ودمت بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (22 يناير 2010)

*موضوع روعه يا كوكو*
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا كوك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

